# Am I being scammed? Kyoga babies photos anyone?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm thinking these may not be as advertised, so does anyone have any pics of kyoga flamebacks or Christmas fulu fry? like at 1" so I can make sure of what I'm getting !? Thanks!


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

There are very few Victorians you could reliably ID at only one inch long.
Kevin


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

If yours are mostly silver, dont worry. Must victorians are until they reach 1.5 to 2 inches.


----------

